# Halloween reading! Perceptional Threshold: 99 cents US ebook other nations vary.



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

[size=11pt]*Guerilla Novelist, Casper Parks

Perceptional Threshold, Present Day Science Fiction, Thriller.*​*

Professor Andrew Hueser enlists his younger brother Peter and four other students in his special project, and keeping the school board in the dark as to his true find. Alien technology.

Upon assembling and powering the equipment, he expected it opened a doorway to another planet or dimension. He was wrong. When stepping through the Door of Light, they bodies are transformed into a ghostlike state.

Being Halloween Weekend and adventures at heart, they set-out to explore Hollywood as ghosts. What they discover is horrific. They had opened a Passage onto a ghostlike state of existence where Fallen Angels are imprisoned. They must make it back to the college alive, through the Door of Light and shut it down to prevent a massive prison break.

Aliens, Angels and Fallen Angels fighting an ongoing Ancient War, their prize humanity caught in the middle and not fully comprehending what is at stake.

From all side it becomes a Mad-Dash for the Door of Light.

Casper Parks has woven a compelling character driven story that is fast-paced and action-packed.*
*
[size=10pt]Click Book Cover To Buy




*


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Caspar, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks really interesting.  I like the blue cover; its a bit more angelic.  Congrats on the book!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Steverino said:


> Looks really interesting. I like the blue cover; its a bit more angelic. Congrats on the book!


Thanks... I like the artwork. UFO over a church with people in the parking lot...


----------



## Lancer79 (Oct 14, 2012)

Enticing concept you present, intertwining alien technology with the spirit world. I feel compelled to give it a read, thanks!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Lancer79 said:


> Enticing concept you present, intertwining alien technology with the spirit world. I feel compelled to give it a read, thanks!


Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

The cover on "Perceptional Threshold" is spooky and majestic at the same time, its what drew my attention. But the other cover for "Perceptional Threshold" the fire one, was that an old concept. It looked a little dull. The new one is far more better.

Shane


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Shane Ward said:


> The cover on "Perceptional Threshold" is spooky and majestic at the same time, its what drew my attention. But the other cover for "Perceptional Threshold" the fire one, was that an old concept. It looked a little dull. The new one is far more better.
> 
> Shane


The art comes from a painting, "Signs and Wonders" by Douglas Chaffee.

UFO over a church fits the story.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

[size=11pt]*Guerilla Novelist, Casper Parks

Perceptional Threshold, Present Day Science Fiction, Thriller.*​*

Professor Andrew Hueser enlists his younger brother Peter and four other students in his special project, and keeping the school board in the dark as to his true find. Alien technology.

Upon assembling and powering the equipment, he expected it opened a doorway to another planet or dimension. He was wrong. When stepping through the Door of Light, they bodies are transformed into a ghostlike state.

Being Halloween Weekend and adventures at heart, they set-out to explore Hollywood as ghosts. What they discover is horrific. They had opened a Passage onto a ghostlike state of existence where Fallen Angels are imprisoned. They must make it back to the college alive, through the Door of Light and shut it down to prevent a massive prison break.

Aliens, Angels and Fallen Angels fighting an ongoing Ancient War, their prize humanity caught in the middle and not fully comprehending what is at stake.

From all side it becomes a Mad-Dash for the Door of Light.

Casper Parks has woven a compelling character driven story that is fast-paced and action-packed.*
*
[size=10pt]Click Book Cover To Buy




*


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

*Story takes place over a Halloween Weekend*. 
*Perceptional Threshold*

99 cents e-book United States, other nations may vary
            ​
Professor Andrew Hueser enlists his younger brother Peter and four other students in his special project, keeping the school board in the dark as to his true find, alien technology.

Upon assembling and powering the equipment, he expected it opened a doorway to another planet or dimension. He was wrong. When stepping through the Door of Light, they bodies are transformed into a ghostlike state.

Adventurous, they set-out to explore the Hollywood Strip as ghosts. What they discover is horrific. They had opened a Passage onto a Ghostlike Prison Plane where Fallen Angels are imprisoned.

They must make it back to the college alive, through the Door of Light and shut it down to prevent a massive prison break.

Aliens, Angels and Fallen Angels fighting an ongoing Ancient War, their prize humanity caught in the middle and not fully comprehending what is at stake.

From all side it becomes a Mad-Dash for the Door of Light.

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

*Perceptional Threshold*

99 cents e-book United States, other nations may vary
            ​


----------

